# Surfing - the ultimate martial arts crosstraining cardio!



## Makalakumu (Dec 30, 2009)

So, I am quickly discovering that surfing is the ultimate form of cardio for the martial arts.  If you are looking at doing any cross training and can surf on a regular basis, I'd consider it.  The paddling and swimming burn plenty of calories.  The core muscles get a great workout laying down on the board and balancing.  You use plenty of explosive energy to catch waves and ride them.  And then you can work on your falling techniques when you wipe out.  It's awesome!  

All of this surfing is paying huge dividends in my jujutsu class.  My nage are nice and smooth and I'm relaxed while falling.  My core muscles are strong and have lots of stamina for groundwork.  And my arms and upper body are developing fairly quickly.  I've been surfing on most of my off jujutsu days as part of my weekly workout time.


----------



## girlbug2 (Dec 30, 2009)

Glad to hear you found such a great workout! How long have you been surfing? Did you take lessons to learn?


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 30, 2009)

girlbug2 said:


> Glad to hear you found such a great workout! How long have you been surfing? Did you take lessons to learn?



I've been surfing for about a year and a half, ever since I moved to Hawaii.  I took lessons at first, then just got out and worked really hard.  When I first started, I was amazed at how weak my core muscles were.  I had been doing martial arts for a long time, cross training in weight training and running, but when I tried to paddle and stay on the board, I was pooped in a couple of minutes.  It took a long time to build up the stamina because the work that one does is surprisingly hard.


----------



## Carol (Dec 30, 2009)

Wow, that does sound like a great workout for martial arts!  No wonder surfers have such good abs.   

That is something I would love to try.  The winter storms make for great waves near our whopping 12 miles of coastline. :lol:  As odd as it sounds, the serious surfers here appear to be more active in wetsuit/drysuit season than they are during the summer.


----------



## HKphooey (Dec 31, 2009)

Surf or Die!

Surfing is one of the ultimate sports! (snowboarding a close second).    Glad to hear you are having fun with it.

You longboarding or knife?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 31, 2009)

Cool!  I snow board and am looking forward to catching a wave or two on my trip coming up to Kauai.  Glad to hear that you are enjoying it!


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 31, 2009)

Carol said:


> Wow, that does sound like a great workout for martial arts!  No wonder surfers have such good abs.
> 
> That is something I would love to try.  The winter storms make for great waves near our whopping 12 miles of coastline. :lol:  As odd as it sounds, the serious surfers here appear to be more active in wetsuit/drysuit season than they are during the summer.



The funny thing is that for years and years, I lived in the Twin Ports and watched people surf Lake Superior all of the time.  I was like, "I'm going to try that someday."  Well, someday is here.  Next time I go back, if there are waves, I'm going to procure a board and get out on the big lake.  Give it a try Carol.  No doubt they have a formal surfing club you could contact.


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 31, 2009)

HKphooey said:


> Surf or Die!
> 
> Surfing is one of the ultimate sports! (snowboarding a close second).    Glad to hear you are having fun with it.
> 
> You longboarding or knife?



I am mostly longboarding right now.  I'll take up short boarding as soon as I get some of the basic skills down better.  By next year, I want to be getting barreled.


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 31, 2009)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Cool!  I snow board and am looking forward to catching a wave or two on my trip coming up to Kauai.  Glad to hear that you are enjoying it!



Down in Poipu (south shore of Kauai), they have lots of breaks that should be throwing up keiki waves this time of year.  That's where I would take my first lesson if I were you.


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 31, 2009)

Another point I'd like to make is that I know a lot of BJJ competitors who cross train with surfing to condition their bodies.  Relson Gracie is a wave rider and some of his students are consistently out there.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 31, 2009)

maunakumu said:


> Down in Poipu (south shore of Kauai), they have lots of breaks that should be throwing up keiki waves this time of year.  That's where I would take my first lesson if I were you.



Thanks I will actually be down there a bit so that is what I will do!


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 31, 2009)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Thanks I will actually be down there a bit so that is what I will do!



We've got Kona breezes today which makes for good surfing conditions on the windward side of Oahu, where I live.  There's good waves, so I'll be getting out there soon!  What a way to break in the new year!


----------

